# Using Excel to fight algae?



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Pretty sure this was a sticky at one point, and no idea why it became unstickified. Still, it's a good, if long, read.

Excel as a treatment for BBA? Experiences?

Also, check DarkCobra's posts, I think he's got a link in his sig to a glut/H2O2 treatment.

Btw, 5x recommended dosage will kill algae. And plants, shrimps, and likely some fish. Make sure to read up ;P


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

+1, dosing 5X the recommended amount _daily_ is pushing it.

3X daily is typical, and usually good against BBA and staghorn. Less effect on other types, no effect on green spot. Some plants are sensitive to Excel, those like anacharis and hornwort usually die. Vals may melt, and if they do, they will sometimes bounce back (but not always).

The "One-Two Punch" H2O2/Excel combo treatment is highly effective against virtually all kinds of algae. It's also rougher on plants, in some cases plants not normally considered sensitive have been harmed too. That thread is here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684

Also +1 to Kevmo911's suggestion to read in the treatment threads for others' experiences, so you'll know what to expect. This post is not comprehensive.


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 23, 2012)

kevmo911 said:


> Pretty sure this was a sticky at one point, and no idea why it became unstickified. Still, it's a good, if long, read.
> 
> Excel as a treatment for BBA? Experiences?
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks! Not sure why I didn't find that when I did a search. I'm so bad at forums ;P

Yeah, when I read that people used 5x dosage I felt kinda skeptical. I'll read about the "one-two punch". Thanks!


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 23, 2012)

DarkCobra said:


> 3X daily is typical, and usually good against BBA and staghorn. Less effect on other types, no effect on green spot. Some plants are sensitive to Excel, those like anacharis and hornwort usually die. Vals may melt, and if they do, they will sometimes bounce back (but not always).


Thanks! Any idea what kind of impact it would have on anubias and java fern?


----------



## JeffHerr (Mar 12, 2010)

I dose 15ml of Metracide daily and plant and fish both are doing great. 
(BTW: 15ml Metracide = 25ml Excel)

But if you got algae that quickly, perhaps you have other issues. What are you dosing for fertilizer?


----------

